# WHO issues guidelines for lifting coronavirus restrictions. Is Canada ready?



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 15, 2020)

__





						CityNews
					






					www.680news.com
				



It seems to me the writer is applying the scope of these WHO criteria too broadly.  The writer considers these criteria for opening up a country all or nothing.  The writer doesn't directly address the possibility of opening specific lower-risk geographies, industries and activities earlier than higher-risk ones.  I would consider weeks-based timesharing to be lower risk relative to restaurant dining and Horseshoe Valley lower risk compared to downtown Toronto.  So couldn't we open weeks-based timeshares in Horseshoe Valley to business earlier and keep downtown Toronto restaurants closed until later?  Why can't we play golf May 1 and wait until next season for Raptors basketball?


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 15, 2020)

Maple_Leaf...I would agree with you on staging opening of activities based on risk.  Alberta and BC lobbyists are attempting to get golf courses exempted as it's one activity that can be played with good spacing, and get them open this spring.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 15, 2020)

After reading this article, I feel we are not ready to "lift any coronavirus restrictions." IMHO.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 16, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> After reading this article, I feel we are not ready to "lift any coronavirus restrictions." IMHO.


He Who Shall Not Be Named appears to disagree, Pedro.








						Coronavirus Outbreak: Trump says Canada-U.S. border to be one of earliest to reopen | Watch News Videos Online
					

Watch Coronavirus Outbreak: Trump says Canada-U.S. border to be one of earliest to reopen Video Online, on GlobalNews.ca




					globalnews.ca
				



Opening the US-Canada border first could have a great symbolic as well as practical impact on the travel industry.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2020)

Maple Leaf
How many tourists are you coming to welcome to Canada from the states of New York, Connecticut, New Jersey and Pennsylvania?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 16, 2020)

The Ford in my driveway - says that’s not happening !


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 16, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Maple Leaf
> How many tourists are you coming to welcome to Canada from the states of New York, Connecticut, New Jersey and Pennsylvania?



With respect to NY, what county they are from would be very significant.  I recall a trip to the northern New York / Vermont area.  Very rural, very beautiful and very sparsely populated....I suspect case counts there are very low.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 16, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> ......Opening the US-Canada border first .........



One very significant issue for most people on either side of the border is travel insurance .
Will your provider cover out of country health care costs - that involve Covid 19 ?


----------



## dmurray007 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ironwood said:


> Maple_Leaf...I would agree with you on staging opening of activities based on risk.  Alberta and BC lobbyists are attempting to get golf courses exempted as it's one activity that can be played with good spacing, and get them open this spring.


I agree with allowing golf courses to be opened with some major restrictions, No clubhouse or any other gathering places open. All transactions to be conducted online and tee times to be allocated such that there is no overlap of players on the course, no carts everybody walks the course and maintains social distancing. Note I am not a golfer but have relatives that are and this is the regulation that they are following in Colorado.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 5, 2020)

Why limited contact tracing could slow Ontario's plan to end COVID-19 restrictions.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/covid19-contact-tracing-ontario-reopening-1.5554850


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 5, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Why limited contact tracing could slow Ontario's plan to end COVID-19 restrictions.



IMO - sufficient contact tracing and sufficient testing is key to revising restrictions .

right now only emergency healthcare and remote ( video chat ) healthcare are really functioning
in Ontario .

Dentists - closed
Chiropractors - closed

********
Hair salons- closed 
etc


----------



## bdurstta (May 8, 2020)

I called Embarc Vancouver to cancell my week there (I don't plan on flying anywhere...especially in June) and I was told they are still recieving guest & open for business (in fact, she said Vancouver was fine) and kinda acted like I was over reacting.  I'm hoping for June 2021 to go now.


----------



## geist1223 (May 8, 2020)

We were driving to Vancouver BC next month. Border still closed. We cancelled our 2 week stay.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 9, 2020)

So hoping that Canada is open for U.S. citizens by September 20*21*! We are planning to fly to Calgary, rent a car to spend time in the Banff & Jasper region, then drive to Vancouver where we catch the Celebrity Millennium for a Pacific Coastal cruise.

Then in October 20*21* we drive to Montreal for a RCCL cruise on Empress of the Seas that stops in 2 Newfoundland ports + St. Pierre. Newfoundland is a bucket list destination for us.

Any tips on finding a good one-way rental price from Calgary to Vancouver? Enterprise seems the only option I've found so far picking up off airport and returning to the Pan Pacific Hotel near the cruise terminal in Vancouver. Are there other options we should check into?


----------



## bbodb1 (May 9, 2020)

It should be noted that as this has played out, the trust and confidence in the independence of the WHO has sharply declined.  Correspondingly one can reasonably question how any organization can issue world wide guidance given the fact the COVID 19 is not hitting every where at the same rate AND the physical geographic differences there are.

Each country should have its own version of the CDC and hopefully allowing it to work in the best health interests of its country.  Now I realize that is the textbook definition of the ldeal type but that is the way it should be.


----------

